# Pallet fabrication question when using W-clips



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

When installing W-clips, should the cleat be shaved the thickness of the clip? If the area under the clip is shaved a little less then a 1/16th of an inch, the box will rest on the entire center cleat. If it isn't shaved down, the box will only touch the clips, and there will be a gap under the center box edge. How critical is it to shave this area down, or can the clip just be installed directly to the cleat. Advise? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Bill: I really wouldn't worry about that gap. The bees will propolize it if they choose but since that is an area prone to rot the space probably helps it to stay a bit drier.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

11/32" plywood works good under the clips when using the standard 3/8" bee spacing around the rest of the deck of the pallet. However like said b4 the bees will propolize the gap if clips do sit up slighty taller.


----------



## Apishive (Jan 26, 2012)

Dont worry about that small of a space. No need to shave it off and level your clip. 
As Always
Chad


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of what the setup looks like? I do mine with pallets and 1x2 with 2x2 on the bottoms of my BB. They lock together. Wondering what the 4way setup looks like.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

This is a nice topic. What do folks use for the bottom plywood. Do you buy 3/4 inch pressure treated? Has anyone tried dryply? Do you use something other than plywood?


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Steel Ply!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I knew Steel Ply was coming but that stuff isnt so easy to come by. I mean the readily available all over the place kind of material.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

This old thread might help:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?205501-Hive-pallets&highlight=SIZES+BEE+PALLETS


----------



## Wisnewbee (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for your input everyone. I was dreading pulling off all those clips and making friendly with the router. I'll just leave them on top of the cleat as you recommended. For those that asked, I'm using 3/4" pressure treated plywood for the bottom boards/decking. I ripped down some 5/4"x6 pressure treated decking to make the cleats. The 2x4 runners and the 1x6 stringers are both pressure treated. Everything in the pallet is pressure treated lumber. The 2 commercial beeks in my area use 5/8" and 3/4" treated plywood for the decking. The 5/8" decking is lighter, but allows for much more flex in the pallet.

Bill


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been using 3/4" treated for the decking. I also have some that were converted from old standard skid pallets. Lately I have been buying dryply as its cheaper and flatter (IE better quality) than 3/4" pressure treated. One side is completely sealed with I believe polyurethane. The other sides are unsealed and they do use extrerior grade glue for putting these together. I started using the dryply last year and they seem to be holding up pretty good against the heavy rain and such.


----------

